# Epson 1430w/1500w Color Profile



## squeakywee (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,

Before I start, I just want to say I don't understand color profiles or RIPs *at all* so if you could post any info as if you're talking to a child it would be most helpful 

I have just purchased an Epson 1500w (I believe this is also known as a 1430w in some regions) and am trying to find a color profile to get it printing the right colors. I'm using InkTec Sublinova inks. Does anybody know where I can get one?? As far as I know, this printer is exactly the same as the 1400, just with a new case and wifi ability added, so if there's one for the 1400 I can download I reckon that'd work too??

As I said, I'm completely stupid when it comes to this sort of thing. I've read through previous posts but didn't understand a word. Really what I'm looking for is a very clear set of instructions and a download??

Not sure if it's relevant, but I'm using Photoshop CS5 on Windows 7 and 8.1 (two different laptops - would be nice to get them both printing, but just one will do!).

Sorry 

Kat


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

InkTec's Sublinova inks are for wide format printers, so you aren't going to find an ICC profile to download for a small format printer like the 1400.
You will need to get a bespoke profile made for your printer.
As you're in UK, there is a guy called Paul (user SaB on here) who provides this service through his website here: sublimation custom icc profile - Digital frames for sublimation photo mugs and photo gifts templates - (Powered by CubeCart)
He is very helpful, and provides clear easy to follow instructions on everything you need to do to get your profile (which involves printing off some colour test charts and posting them to him, which he then will sublimate and 'read' those colours with a special scanner and software, to produce your ICC profile.)
The software he uses knows what the colours should be in an ideal world, and so once it scans what your printer actually produces, it can make an ICC profile which compensates for this difference.


----------

